# HELP! Kitten needs home, FAST!



## KD (Aug 23, 2003)

I made an account here simply to post this, so forgive me if I am ignorant or if this is in the wrong place. I am new here, as I don't have any cats.


My friend found a kitten in her park... She is not teh best at aging, but the says it's about twice my rats weight... Which, if she is right, means she's only about 3 pounds. She will not be able to keep it more then a few days, and it can not come to my house. I told her to get it checked by a vet for an age estimate and to check for parasites or disese, and then I wouud try and help find it a home. It is an orange tabby we think, and I will ask her to take a photo. It is female, and I am not sure if it eats hard food. 


SHe is in Dundee MI, and I am in Toledo, OH. If you can get to either of these locations, PLEASE give this kitten a temporary or permanent home. If you have any interest, please reply so I can give you any info I have,

If anyone else knows where I can post this, please tell me.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

First off, How old do you guess the kitten is? Does kitty need bottle fed?

I am located in Centerville, OH(Dayton). I have 1 week old kitten that is being bottlefed. She has been tested for FIV and lukemia, which I suggest your kitten does to. I can't really drive very far, because I'm 17 though 

I'd be happy to help in any way I can though.


----------



## KD (Aug 23, 2003)

I really don't know, I don't have a photo yet. I can't even ask if teh kittens eyes are still blue. At just a random guess, I say he is just getting old enough to eat hard food. HOWEVER, I can not drive either.... I only have my temporary driving.

-GOOD NEWS! As I was typing this, my friend called- She already found a good home for the kitten. Sorry to get your hopes up, but at least this kitten will have a good home.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh that's good to hear.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That's great to hear the kitty gots a home! Make sure the new home knows that kitty is really young and will need lots of TLC. Still make sure kitty gets to go to the vet, and DOES get spayed when she's old enough! Personally, I wouldn't let kitty go to her new home until she was spayed and had all her shots.


----------



## KD (Aug 23, 2003)

I am actually a bit worried... I'm talking to the soon-to-be owner. I don't think her mom is goign to help take care of it, and she does not have a job. She says she will try and make it an appointment *I am DEMANDING she does, even though I ahve no control* and she says spaying is not nessesary because it wont go outside *Even though it DOES prevent all those horrid health problems*

I actually have no control who this cat goes to, and I am going to amke a serious enemy out of the soon-to-be owner *who is one of my friends* if I try and forbid her from taking this animal, but I want what is best for the cat. I'm going to try and talk to her mother, and hope that turns out well. If not, well, I'll try to convince my friend beck 8the CURRENT holder of teh cat* not to give it to her. 

Once again, considering Beck and teh soon-to-be owner are best friends, I'm not sure this'll work. I'm about to make a LOT of enemies... But, Hopefully, it's worht it.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, hmm.. That is bit of a problem. If your friend really wants what is best for kitty, s/he would make sure the owner would give kitty all shots and get her spayed. If she still insists on giving the girl the kitty, I'd ask her to at least pay for kitties spaying 'at least'.

If you need any help convincing your friend (either one) about anything, I can help. Post here or e-mail me or something.


----------



## KD (Aug 23, 2003)

LUCKELY, I think Beck respects my knowledge enough to not give this kitten to her friend. But, I still face the delehma of Beck not ebing able to keep the cat more then this one night. I think it would b better for the cat to go to Toledo humane society, as they will spay it and find it a home... And since it is no-kill, I know that, eventually, the cat will find a home.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

http://www.toledohumanesociety.com/

I believe that is your humane societys web site 

I have had very bad experiences with humane societys, unfortintely. My old one in Urbana let kittens die from a cold. Didn't give them proper care, didn't spay or nueter... 

The one where I am at now seems good. But also keep in mind that when a shelter gets 'full' they can't take any more animals. Which was the case of how I ended up with my kitten. The girl who found her contacted a lot of shelters, all were full. ALSO, there is cases when shelters get too full they go on a 'euthanising' spree. That's when they try to free up a lot space. 

I'd first contact your humane society and ask them a lot of information. Like, how often do they euthanize, do they partner with any rescues (which is good), how much room is available, etc.

Keep in mind, though most humane societys intentions are good, they can't give every pet 'love', only a true family can do that. You might look into Rescues, which has volunteers to 'foster' them.


----------



## KD (Aug 23, 2003)

I know our humane society well. We've gotten my most resent dog there, I've done research of them, and I've talked and worked with them. They do not euthanize, and the animals are kept in good conditions with wonderful medical care and alterations. I think it would be a good place for the kitten to go.

But, It looks like the kitten wll be going to live with Beck's friend, much to my disapproval. I'm still fighting, but it's be much easier if my parents would let me take the kitten in while I fight.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Well if you ever need me, I'm here! It's great that you have a good humane society. I'm beginning to believe that Urbana was just crappy.. Although I've always believed that about the city itself..


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

Did you ever get a picture? I'd like to see it. Hope it's o.k. and doing well. If I could, Id take every stray in the world but, I'm sure, the neighbors would complain...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I hope the kitty will be safe in the end! It is nice of you to try and do the best for him. Just like is so sweet of Aonir to offer to help 
Does she have any temporary name yet? We will be waiting for the news up-date, KD!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its so nice of you to want the kitten to get such a nice home, even if you have to get enemies out of it. Hopefully everything has worked out for the best and the kitten has found a good home. >><<<


----------

